# What is a GOOD oil filter for a 1.8T?



## idahowind (May 14, 2007)

When it was time to do my last oil change, my local AZ had a great sale price on Valvoline Synpower. $16.99 for 5 quarts and that included a FRAM Tough Guard filter. Normally I avoid FRAM, but Valvoline Synpower in the 5w-30 grade is the only 5w-30 on the recommended list. So, I went for it.
Now, whenever I do a cold start the engine rattles like a diesel for about 30 seconds... and then you hear the difference... "whoosh!", and then the engine settles right down and idles normally. Should I swap out this FRAM?
I'd like to find something locally available. Not something that is sold from a boutique oil shop on a dark street in Wolfsburg... but to each his own.


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: What is a GOOD oil filter for a 1.8T? (idahowind)*

I just use Bosch


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

the stock revision is the best you can get!


----------



## got_boost (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

oem in my books http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (got_boost)*

I always use oem


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (Black Lavender)*

OEM bigger Passat filter here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6legion (Nov 13, 2007)

OEM big filter


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: What is a GOOD oil filter for a 1.8T? (idahowind)*

OEM Or NAPA gold IMO


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: What is a GOOD oil filter for a 1.8T? (dab2000)*

OEM is best for the 1.8T, larger filter, more ooil, better flow.
FRAM is not good for your 1.8T-problems.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: What is a GOOD oil filter for a 1.8T? (treczech)*

I use K&N, just because my local discount always has it in stock. OEM ftw tho.


----------



## spoolmy1.8 (Jan 17, 2007)

There was a discussion some time ago about this issue with Fram filters. I want to say it was on this forum.
Basically the Check valve in the Fram is no good and allows the oil to flow back. The diesel sound you are having could be a lack of oil.
Try picking up a filter like NAPA or Purolator and see if you have the same results for now.
I would then stick to Mann (identical to OEM - I cut one open) or Bosch. I have used both of these with great results.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

OEM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idahowind (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*

Thanks for your opinons, everyone. I'm going to swap out that FRAM right away.


----------



## fast03gti1.8t (Jan 5, 2007)

I use the larger OEM filters. Buy mine from ECS Tuning.


----------



## TeaEightySix (Oct 13, 2004)

NAPA Gold since day one. pretty good imho. ecs has a special thing on OEM oil filters, it's like 10 filters for 45 bux... good deal


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (fast03gti1.8t)*

I use AMSoil filters, I haven't taken the first one off yet, but I know that they are up there on the quality list. FRAM is on the way low end, if not the worst
http://www.amsoil.com/StoreFront/eao.aspx
And this isn't super scientific, but this guy cut open a ton of filters and examined all of them the best he could...
http://www.corolland.com/oil-filters.html


----------



## 03blackwagon (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: (NH_Bora+)*

NAPA Gold #1333. You get increased oil capacity too!!!


----------



## EuroMike (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (03blackwagon)*

Im using M1 Super syn .... (9.95 at autozone ) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rubajerseyDUBr32 (Jan 2, 2008)

what is the oem filter? maybe i missed it, but who makes it


----------



## spoolmy1.8 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (megamonster67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *megamonster67* »_what is the oem filter? maybe i missed it, but who makes it


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolmy1.8* »_I would then stick to Mann (identical to OEM


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (spoolmy1.8)*

Bosch 72174 = BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: What is a GOOD oil filter for a 1.8T? (idahowind)*

oil filter that i run is off of a 1995 Eurovan
Part # 074-115-561
hold about 1qt in the filter itself. had to slightly bent the secondary air pump a tad so it wouldnt rub. now that there will be no air pump there is a hell of alot more room.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (NH_Bora+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NH_Bora+* »_I use AMSoil filters, I haven't taken the first one off yet, but I know that they are up there on the quality list. FRAM is on the way low end, if not the worst
http://www.amsoil.com/StoreFront/eao.aspx
And this isn't super scientific, but this guy cut open a ton of filters and examined all of them the best he could...
http://www.corolland.com/oil-filters.html

X2, I run AMSoil European Blend (specifically for VW,AUDI, BMW,) and the filter as well. I change my oil around 4-5K depending on my driving during that time. My oil always comes out slightly 'browned' .... never dark. When I was changing my oil every 3K it was coming out looking as good as it went in so I realized i'm wasting my money changing it that often.
Synthetics certainly have come a long way










_Modified by vwglinut at 10:42 AM 4-3-2008_


----------



## 1FlyGuyInaGLi (Mar 25, 2007)

I use a K & N passat filter. Its the same (I think) you get the added oil capacity. I never saw anyone run the Eurovan filter. ummm.
As for oil, I used Mobil 1 cuz I cant find a redline or AmsOil dealer around by me. :-(


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (JB5674)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB5674* »_I never saw anyone run the Eurovan filter. ummm.

nobody really does, alot of people use the old school deisel filters. i run a eurovan. plus it saves me $5 per oil change for difference in price.


----------



## S.E.A.N. (Aug 10, 2006)

oem duuuhhh


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGolf1* »_OEM bigger Passat filter here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*

You can order amsoil online, shipping is kinda steep, but if you make a large order it's really worth it. you can also get discout pricing if you sign up for their preferred customer program
http://www.amsoil.com


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

OEM FTW!!
068 115 561B
06A 115 561B
Im not sure which one is the 1.8T one but both will fit. If you get the Audi A4 1.8T one, it will be bigger which is a bit better. Ive ran the Audi one, and those two up there and the Audi one was probablly the best.


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*

06a - golf jetta beetle
068 - passat
btw the audi one is same as a passat....the 068


_Modified by Dub-Lip at 1:57 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## Abramite (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*

what about Mobile 1 oil filter?


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (Abramite)*

oem or bust


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

MAnn or Mahle


----------



## nikk (Dec 27, 2007)

OEM in mine


----------



## 1FlyGuyInaGLi (Mar 25, 2007)

people - K&N oil filter. Look at the air filter and what it does. For 13bucks at any part store, well worth it IMO


----------



## vdubN228 (Aug 14, 2006)

OEM ,warm up, atleast 30 sec cool down


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (vdubN228)*

Anyone heard anything about Royal Purple or Schaeffer's oil? Bout to do an oil change and debating on what to go with. I did a search and heard good things about Royal, but nothing on Schaeffer's.








I go Bosch btw!


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (GTITDub)*

If there is any doubt in your mind, stick to the approved synthetics list.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (JB5674)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB5674* »_people - K&N oil filter. Look at the air filter and what it does. For 13bucks at any part store, well worth it IMO

What it does? it doesnt do ****


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (mescaline)*

I run the OEM Mahle filters. I tried the bigger filter once, its a friggin pain to get it on there....its a really tight fit. 
Didnt noticed much of a difference between the two anyways...


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (mescaline)*









Are they cleanable of something?
all they seem to have is a nut on the end to remove them.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (kaipyroami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaipyroami* »_








Are they cleanable of something?
all they seem to have is a nut on the end to remove them.

No the K&N filter is a throw away just like all the other filters out there.
K&N does make good stuff, I can't deny that but i'm very satisfied with AMS OIL







.....like previously stated, my oil comes out light brown each time (not dark) and I extended my oil changes b/c I was waisting money changing it at 3K miles....the oil was still a nice golden color


----------



## 1FlyGuyInaGLi (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.knfilters.com/oilfilter.htm
check it our - this is good stuff
as for the oil, I hear royal purp. you can run to 7K between changes. Thats just too long for me and my driving style. I use Lucas Lubricants oil additive, every change. It's used instead of 1 quart of oil and this stuff is great. I've used it in all my cars over the years. Really does wonders for all of us who "drive" our cars.


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (JB5674)*

NAPA GOLD or WIX. But guess who makes NAPA GOLD, yea you guessed it WIX. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlenGTI1.8T (Oct 12, 2005)

I work at AUTO ZONE and always get the Mobil 1 , with either Pennzoil Fully synthetic (when there are deals doin on ) or Mobil Oil oin
i hope i answered your question
and btw most times AZ dont have that Fram Tough Guard in stock , just depends on the store


----------



## Abramite (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (AlenGTI1.8T)*

I use Royal purple with Mobil 1 5w30


----------



## idahowind (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (Abramite)*

Original poster here....
I did swap out the FRAM with a Purolator. Difference is night and day. NO NOISE with the Purolator.
FRAMs are really bad, worth less than zero in my book.
There is a thread that I also started on BITOG:
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...NREAD
On that thread are some pictures and commentary. The lesson is to avoid FRAM at all costs.


----------



## Albertovc (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: What is a GOOD oil filter for a 1.8T? (idahowind)*

NAPA Gold 1333.....made by WIX.....same pressure specs, IIRC.....more oil capacity.....reasonably priced.....nuff said.
BTW, part number cross references to older ('70's) Porsches and Volvos.


----------



## RIVWMKIV (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (JB5674)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB5674* »_people - K&N oil filter. Look at the air filter and what it does. For 13bucks at any part store, well worth it IMO

What it does? Ok, it filters out less particulates and let's them into the engine...Yeah, that sounds good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
OEM (Mann or Mahle) large filter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (RIVWMKIV)*

OEM bigger Passat filter here. The increased oil capacity is worth it IMO.


----------



## bobble (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

I know its a late post...
http://www.germanfilters.com/g....html
go with the case of 10, then you are covered for 30k+


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGolf1* »_OEM bigger Passat filter here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigSteveHemi (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: What is a GOOD oil filter for a 1.8T? (idahowind)*

Here you answer, Enjoy;http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=691260


----------



## driftkid (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: What is a GOOD oil filter for a 1.8T? (BigSteveHemi)*

friends dont let friends use fram.


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: (1FlyGuyInaGLi)*

I use the large MANN oil filter. Frams are trash-they have been known
to deflate when the pressure is on. My advice came from a VERY reliable VW/AUDI mechanic.


----------



## BMP2Ov (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (treczech)*

Every once and a while I use the Mann oversived from ECS, but mostly the Purolator PurOne filter.
I had some issues with Royal Purple. I ran it for a 3K mile cycle and if I let the car idle for a while and then would drive it some blue smoke would come out. I have heard that the oil is too thin and sometimes makes it past the turbo seals. My turbo is fine and this only happened when I had the royal purple... just my 2 cents


----------



## vdub2002 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: What is a GOOD oil filter for a 1.8T? (idahowind)*

all ive ever used was fram, but im now concerned with what ive read. i think ill be buying a new filter tomorrow lol...


----------



## vdub2002 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (1FlyGuyInaGLi)*

lucas in a turbo charged car? lucas thickens the oil which you dont want with a bearing turbo...


----------



## bobble (Sep 6, 2006)

is the european blend (Mobil 1 0w40) any good in a 1.8t AWP gti? 
looking for a 5w40 but they are harder to find?


----------



## bobble (Sep 6, 2006)

FRAMs seriously restrict oil flow. thats what they were designed for. not good for VW's especially the 1.8t engines.


----------



## WGJetta (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (bobble)*

Thanks for all the advice. I just installed a FRAM last week but I guess it's gotta go!


----------



## bobble (Sep 6, 2006)

whoops, didn't mean to say thats what they were designed for... doh!


----------



## Blau Twagen (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (bobble)*

I just ordered the larger Mahle filter from ECS. How much more oil should I put in? 1/2 quart more seems about right?


----------



## bobble (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: (Blau Twagen)*

bought 4 mann filters from germanfilters.com and I found an AMSoil dealer near my house. went with 5w40 AMSoil.
although they have castrol syntec on sale at advanced auto right now for $4, AMSoil was $9...


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Abramite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Abramite* »_what about Mobile 1 oil filter?

M1301, huge thats what i use


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

I dont see why people say Fram filters suck. Ive used Fram the last two oil changes with no problems. Matter of fact my oil started getting black by 3900KM..And my car has only seen 5w40 castrol its whole life..
With the OEM one my oil started changing colours by 3600KM..
Yes I keep track of things like this since I work for a shop


----------



## #2172 gti 20ae (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*

i use k&n filter 9 somthing a advanced auto and castrol 5-40 synthetic. just bought a set today. thats the only 5-49 avalible around here.


----------

